# what exactly is wrong with juggalos



## acrata4ever (Nov 2, 2011)

i dont get it.


----------



## dolittle (Nov 2, 2011)

What are juggalos?


----------



## Cardboard (Nov 2, 2011)

A terrible hybrid of white trash, and black gang mentality. People that live in trailer parks and listen to only bands on Psycopath records, smoke/shoot meth, and are proud of living this way. A weird American phenomenon which will hopefully not keep up...


----------



## x2Dope (Nov 2, 2011)

@dolittle: To answer your question, Juggalos are fans and followers of Psychopathic Records/Hatchet House (Insane Clown Posse, Twiztid, Blaze, Boondox, etc). Psychopathic Records is an underground label and Insane Clown Posse started it many years ago. Insane Clown Posse's music revolves around the mythology of The Dark Carnival, in which I put strong belief in, because it stands out to me. Just like Christianity to Christians, Buddhism to Buddists, etc etc etc. But then again, it's not an "organized religion". It's not in books, there's no "Juggalo Bible" Or anything like that.
There's a lot of controversy going on, I think everyone knows that. Recently the FBI now considers our family a gang. I wouldn't doubt that there is Juggalo gangs out there, but to call us all a gang is just absurd. I honestly don't understand either. Coming from a Juggalo, myself, I just don't get it. I've met some awesome people, had awesome times, and found a lot of love through Psychopathic Records and the Juggalo family. I've never been happier ever since I claimed the hatchet, honestly. People need to get over the fact that our music isn't the same is yours. Big deal. Are you really going to hate someone over music? Although, I have met some really shady, fucked up Juggalos, I can assure you right now that they're not ALL bad. I know myself and I'm not a serial killing idiot. I knew coming to this site, would stir up a lot of bullshit with everyone, but I don't care. I had my best friend tell me not to come train hopping because I['ll get killed because I'm a Juggalo. C'mon now. Who kills over that? Someone is going to shank me because I rock a hatchet man where ever I go? Speaking of killing, some Juggalos gave us a bad name and continue to, and that's all that the media needs to think of us as horrible people. In the past decade there has been some Juggalo teens on the news who have killed people. That's not Psychopathic's fault. That kid is obviously fucked up to begin with. Blame it on the parents, not us. 
Turn on the radio and I assure that you'll find Lil Wayne rapping about killing and gangs. That gets on the radio? Seriously? -Sigh- This world is fucked.

Anyways, I think I blabbed a bit, but I hope that answers some questions. If you're going to say something ignorant like "Fucking magnets" I don't care, I know in my heart that the Juggalo family has brought me so much happiness, and so many other people happiness, that it's so un-fucking-believable. It's a wonderful thing. There is good messages in our music, you just have to really listen. I found them right away. If I didn't, I wouldn't be talking about this right now.


----------



## Cardboard (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry, American black gang mentality. Another phenom of American culture....


----------



## x2Dope (Nov 2, 2011)

Believe whatever you want, sir. That's okay. I was just explaining to people who actually have an open mind.


----------



## Cardboard (Nov 2, 2011)

X2Dope, can you explain this mythology, or paraphrase it somehow?
I don't hate you for the type of music you listen to. I remember when ICP released Carnival of Carnage, and even then, I thought that its just tasteless, sexist, racist, talentless crap (Its not alone in this, a lot of main stream hip-hop follows the same patterns). Not what I'm looking for in music, but to each their own I guess. I see no ideology coming from it that is worth a damn, and I wonder how it has become some sort of cult belief.
What is it, really, that you relate to and believe? I am not trying to provoke you, I want an actual answer to this, please.
I'm trying to find lyrics that illustrate the lack of talent these 2 have, but I cannot pick something do to the fact that it is all so bad. Here is a link to all their lyrics, see for yourself...
http://www.azlyrics.com/i/icp.html


----------



## Puckett (Nov 2, 2011)

But really now how do magnets work??? how come no one can tell me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jed NoCrew (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope the juggalo dream lives on forever in a faygo induced coma of gaiety and wonder. long live the hatchet


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't believe someone actually asked this question... (individual who started thread) the thread topics on this site are getting increasingly more poor as time passes...


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 2, 2011)

I figured this would have more posts by now...


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 2, 2011)

*"what exactly is wrong with juggalos"*




















Puckett said:


> But really now how do magnets work??? how come no one can tell me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 





they like turtles....that is why i hate them


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 2, 2011)

dolittle said:


> What are juggalos?


*"What Is A Juggalo" by The Insane Clown Posse*​
_[Violent J]_​


 What is a juggalo?
Let me think for a second​Oh, he gets butt-naked​And then he walks through the streets​Winking at the freaks​With a two-liter stuck in his butt-cheeks​
_[Shaggy 2 Dope]_​What is a juggalo?​He just don't care​He might try to put a weave​In his nut hair​Cuz he could give a fuck less​What a bitch thinks​He tell her that her butt stinks​And all that​
_[Violent J]_​What is a juggalo?​He drinks like a fish​And then he starts huggin people​Like a drunk bitch​Next thing, he's pickin fights​With his best friends​Then he starts with the huggin again​Fuck!​
_[Shaggy 2 Dope]_​What is a juggalo?​A fucking lunatic​Somebody with a rope tied to his dick​Then he jumps out a ten-story window​Oh!​
_[Chorus (2x)]_​What is a juggalo?​A juggalo​That's what it is​Well, fuck, if I know​What is a juggalo?​I don't know​But I'm down with the clown​And I'm down for life, yo​
Southwest? (we juggalos)​Down river? (we juggalos)​Jefferson? (we juggalos)​Fuckin everybody (we juggalos)​
I'm that juggalugga locoroni​Get the fuck up​Get the fuck the out of here​
_[Violent J]_​What is a juggalo?​A dead body​Well, he ain't really dead, but he ain't like​Anybody that you've ever met before​He'll eat monopoly and shit out connect four​
_[Shaggy 2 Dope]_​What is a jug..?​What the fuck? Connect four?​Man that shit is whack​
_[Violent J]_​Don't worry about my shit​Just rap motherfucker​
What is a juggalo?​He ain't a bitchboy​He'll walk through the hills​And beat down a rich boy​Walks right in the house​When you're having supper​And dip his nuts in your soup, gloop!​
_[Violent J]_​What is a juggalo?​Well, he ain't a phoney​He'll walk up and bust a nut in your macaroni​And watch you sit there​And finish up the last bit​Cuz your a stupid ass dump fuckin idiot​
_[Shaggy 2 Dope]_​What is a juggalo?​He's a graduate​He graduated from....well​At least, he got a job​He's not a dump puts​He works for himself scratching his nuts​
_[Violent J]_​What is a juggalo?​A Hulkamaniac​He powerbombs motherfuckers into thumbtacks​People like him till​They find out he's unstable​He Sabu'd your momma through a coffee table​
_[Chorus (1x)]_​I'm that juggalugga locoroni​Get the fuck up​Get the fuck the out of here​I'm that juggalugga locoroni​I figured you wouldn't understand​

after reading these lyrics i realize....I MIGHT BE A JUGGALO


----------



## JackieBlue (Nov 2, 2011)

> blame the parents



wtf? blame yourself. whatever happened to personal responsibility? if you wanna kill someone that is on you. not your fuckin parents. and as far as being a "gang", that mentality is an unfortunate human trait. accept it. we are all a part of some gang or another. it's all about how far, and in what direction, you want to take it (i.e. violence, hereticism, passive resistance, anti-socialism, whatever). deadheads were mortified about themselves being classified as a gang, but hey...... people do what they have to so to survive in this crazy world, and being "together" is a better way of getting shit done when shit needs taking care of. if a band, or a race, or a religion is what makes it happen......then so fuckin be it. the problem arises when the lines between "in the gang" and "out of the gang" are drawn in permanent marker, cuz we all cross boundaries. as well we should. again, and again, and again. live and let live.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Nov 2, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> *"What Is A Juggalo" by The Insane Clown Posse*​
> _[Violent J]_​
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you... Hahahaha....


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 2, 2011)

ayyyjayyy said:


> Thank you... Hahahaha....


if i had a dollar for every time i walked down the street with a 2 liter stuck in my ass......i'd have 2 dollars


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Nov 2, 2011)

Hahahaha Jesus Christ juggalos
Hahah. Wtf evvvverrrrr hahahaha. Killin me. I also work for myself scratching my own nuts... I think I qualify...


----------



## acrata4ever (Nov 2, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> A terrible hybrid of white trash, and black gang mentality. People that live in trailer parks and listen to only bands on Psycopath records, smoke/shoot meth, and are proud of living this way. A weird American phenomenon which will hopefully not keep up...



ok you mean like white people with nasty unkempt beards who re enact civil war battles or white kids with dreadlocks who listen to hiphop? trailer parks you mean houses on wheels like what white people here call campers caravans and rvs? didnt iggy pop live in a trailer park? ok i take it you feel smoking and shooting meth is bad how about taken orally? what drugs are good to take in your opinion?


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 2, 2011)

ayyyjayyy said:


> . I think I qualify...


you gotta bust a nut in someones macaroni.........then your a juggalo


----------



## acrata4ever (Nov 2, 2011)

JackieBlue said:


> wtf? blame yourself. whatever happened to personal responsibility? if you wanna kill someone that is on you. not your fuckin parents. and as far as being a "gang", that mentality is an unfortunate human trait. accept it. we are all a part of some gang or another. it's all about how far, and in what direction, you want to take it (i.e. violence, hereticism, passive resistance, anti-socialism, whatever). deadheads were mortified about themselves being classified as a gang, but hey...... people do what they have to so to survive in this crazy world, and being "together" is a better way of getting shit done when shit needs taking care of. if a band, or a race, or a religion is what makes it happen......then so fuckin be it. the problem arises when the lines between "in the gang" and "out of the gang" are drawn in permanent marker, cuz we all cross boundaries. as well we should. again, and again, and again. live and let live.



i think the police definition of a gang is 3 or more people that they dont like under this civic rule a music group having a soda on a street corner is a gang. so gang laws seem to be anti kid laws that have nothing to do with fighting organized crime and are completely unconstitutional.


----------



## Puckett (Nov 2, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> ok you mean like white people with nasty unkempt beards who re enact civil war battles or white kids with dreadlocks who listen to hiphop? trailer parks you mean houses on wheels like what white people here call campers caravans and rvs? didnt iggy pop live in a trailer park? ok i take it you feel smoking and shooting meth is bad how about taken orally? what drugs are good to take in your opinion?



you sure do have a bad habbit on putting words in peoples mouth.

and whats wrong with re enacting a civil war battle? i find them to be very educational and neat to watch.


----------



## katbastard (Nov 2, 2011)

fucking stupid topic, why don't all you arm chair shit talkers and juggalo go out side and get some fresh air. thread closed. if you don't like it, call 1-800-i dont give a fuck


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 2, 2011)

Dear lord that song is absurd... I have to agree with Cardboard when I ask what are the core beliefs of a Juggalo? I mean from what I get from their lyrics it seems they're basically going around saying that they're better than everyone else and that they don't care what consequences come from their actions. I could understand how that basic mentality could be kinda fun but for everyone else around them its a bit obnoxious.

I think the only people Juggalos are ever nice to are other Juggalos. All the ones I've ever met were rude as hell to me. I think I'm gonna do an experiment where I act like myself in front of the next Juggalo I meet and then tell that I myself am a Juggalo. Something tells me their attitude towards me will shift dramatically. But then again, aren't most groups like that?


----------

